# ASUS Prime z490-P motherboard Thunderbolt Header and USB C front port



## sepheronx (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello comrades.

My question is simple: Does the USB-C header on the case connection, can it fit and work in the Thunderbolt 3 port on said motherboard?

Story is that I created a thread regarding a Intel 10700 machine.  My friend decided he wants the processor but he is wanting everything else cheaper as he is trying to reduce overall costs and save up remaining money for a new GPU coming up later this year.

So best I can find for a cheap price is the Z490 ASUS Prime motherboard.  It is meh in overall capabilities but it has a thunderbolt 3 port but no USB-C.  I am extremely unfamiliar with the Thunderbolt 3 port other than model 3 is somehow backwards compatible with USB-C?

Here is the motherboard in question:





						Asus PRIME Z490-P w/ DDR4-2666, 7.1 Audio, Dual M.2, Gigabit LAN, 2-Way CrossFireX - Intel 1200 Boards - Memory Express Inc.
					






					www.memoryexpress.com


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 8, 2020)

Anyone have a possible answer?


----------



## Flaky (Jun 8, 2020)

This board does not have thunderbolt3 in itself. It only has a header that is required for using a thunderbolt expansion card - ThunderboltEX 3.


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 8, 2020)

Flaky said:


> This board does not have thunderbolt3 in itself. It only has a header that is required for using a thunderbolt expansion card - ThunderboltEX 3.



Ah, OK that is good to know.  

So something like this then?






						ASUS Expansion Card for Z170 & X99 Motherboards ThunderboltEX 3 : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

ASUS Expansion Card for Z170 & X99 Motherboards ThunderboltEX 3 : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## Flaky (Jun 8, 2020)

I've looked into board's manual and it mentions only ThunderboltEX 3-TR, so it seems they've come up with something new.
And yeah, those two seem incompatible - the original EX3 header is 5pin, EX3-TR has much more.


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 8, 2020)

Flaky said:


> I've looked into board's manual and it mentions only ThunderboltEX 3-TR, so it seems they've come up with something new.
> And yeah, those two seem incompatible - the original EX3 header is 5pin, EX3-TR has much more.



lol oh boy.  Gotta just love that eh?  I guess its nice to have the option.  But a USB-C header would have been nice.  Guess gotta get my friend the more expensive board then.  He only ends up saving about $20 CAD anyway.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 8, 2020)

Just anutha reason to either wait for Z590 or move over to the red team, hehehe 



sepheronx said:


> But a USB-C header would have been nice



yep 4 sure, I just got a Z390 board (way less than Z490) and it has a native USB 3 Gen 2 connector ....


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 8, 2020)

bonehead123 said:


> Just anutha reason to either wait for Z590 or move over to the red team, hehehe



Well, he himself wanted to but he wants everything from one store (so no shipping) and availability of boards is non existent here for x570 or lower.  All sold out.  So they only got the Z490 motherboards and Intel processors.  Sad really about our situation up here in availability and prices.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 10, 2020)

Looks like the Asus board is pretty decent for a budget board.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 10, 2020)

z490-a pro is better
has front type c
has back type c
has debug leds
has more sata
is cheaper


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 10, 2020)

Yeah the Asus and Msi are the only 2 budget boards worth buying it seems... The others struggled with a 10600k.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 10, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Yeah the Asus and Msi are the only 2 budget boards worth buying it seems... The others struggled with a 10600k.


well they are quite exceptional frankly to hadle an overclocked power limit removed 10900K with no fan at their price


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 10, 2020)

This build will be a nightmare simply because of availability of parts.  Now there isn no availability of Powersupplies at the store.  I dont even know what they even carry at this point.  I think their shops are near empty it sure sounds like.  Memoryexpress......


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 10, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> This build will be a nightmare simply because of availability of parts.  Now there isn no availability of Powersupplies at the store.  I dont even know what they even carry at this point.  I think their shops are near empty it sure sounds like.  Memoryexpress......




Pretty bad time to do a build honestly.... WIth COVID now and Zen 3 and Rocket lake probably less than 6 months away as well as new GPU around SEP/OCT......


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 10, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Pretty bad time to do a build honestly.... WIth COVID now and Zen 3 and Rocket lake probably less than 6 months away as well as new GPU around SEP/OCT......



yeah, I agree.  I told him but..... It is his money.  So I am only getting what is available and doesnt matter if its not very good (only Powersupply available at memory express in the 650W range that is Gold standard is an InWin one.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 10, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> yeah, I agree.  I told him but..... It is his money.  So I am only getting what is available and doesnt matter if its not very good (only Powersupply available at memory express in the 650W range that is Gold standard is an InWin one.




I hear you Just did a X570 Strix E/3900X build for someone who didn't want to wait... Although they paid msrp at least and got 20 dollars off the combo.


----------

